

Cryptome.org is Down - grinich
http://www.cryptome.org

======
tshtf
Apparently it is now temporarily hosted at:

<http://cryptomeorg.siteprotect.net/>

This is temporary Cryptome address until the Cryptome.org domain is
transferred. Network Solutions shut Cryptome.org and has placed a "legal lock"
on the domain name, preventing its transfer, until the "dispute" is settled.
Some recent files are available now and the full collection is being
transferred.

------
grinich
Looks like it's related to this: [http://www.geekosystem.com/cryptome-leaks-
microsofts-online-...](http://www.geekosystem.com/cryptome-leaks-microsofts-
online-surveillance-guide-ms-demands-takedown/)

discussion at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1148247>

------
adg001
As pointed out by SpyBlog: "There is no excuse for censoring thousands of
other web pages, from a major website, simply because there is a civil legal
dispute (this is not a criminal matter) regarding one of them."
<http://spyblog.org.uk/>

------
jrockway
A "legal lock" is ridiculous. There is nothing illegal about the domain name.
They should sue to have the domain name unlocked, and then move their site to
a host under a less oppressive regime.

